# 2018 Rogue SL Leather Seats



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi..Just wondering if anyone else is pissed about Nissan using a type of microfiber/cloth on the inner sides of the front leather seats on their Rogue SL??..Why wouldn't they at least use some cheap type of leather substitute if they were trying to save a few bucks,at least it wouldn't have been so noticeable.I have owned many vehicles over the years and most all had leather seats.I have never seen any manufacturer do something like this before.When you go the clean your leather seats you will have to be aware not to get the "leather" cleaner on the fabric portion of the seats..I did not notice this when i bought the vehicle..I just assumed leather seats would at least mean no fabric included that would stand out....


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

I had to go out and can confirm on mine as well. Rather strange, I guess cost cutting... Thanks for the info.

VE3YF


----------

